# Dovecot2 Port installation error



## tastech (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi folks

Trying to install Dovecot2 but keep getting error as below

System is FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE on i386.  Ports were cvs(ed) and portupgraded 10/3/12.


```
server3# cd /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2
server3# make clean
===>  Cleaning for dovecot-2.0.18
server3# make install clean
..........
libtool: link: cc -std=gnu99 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wpointer-arith -Wchar-subscripts -Wformat=2
 -Wbad-function-cast -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -I/usr/local/include -o .libs/auth auth.o auth-cache.o auth-client-connection.o auth-master-connection.o
 mech-otp-skey-common.o mech-plain-common.o auth-penalty.o auth-request.o auth-request-handler.o auth-settings.o auth-stream.o auth-worker-client.o
 auth-worker-server.o db-checkpassword.o db-sql.o db-passwd-file.o main.o mech.o mech-anonymous.o mech-plain.o mech-login.o mech-cram-md5.o mech-digest-md5.o
 mech-external.o mech-gssapi.o mech-ntlm.o mech-otp.o mech-skey.o mech-rpa.o mech-apop.o mech-winbind.o passdb.o passdb-blocking.o passdb-bsdauth.o passdb-cache.o
 passdb-checkpassword.o passdb-passwd.o passdb-passwd-file.o passdb-pam.o passdb-shadow.o passdb-sia.o passdb-vpopmail.o passdb-sql.o passdb-static.o userdb.o
 userdb-blocking.o userdb-checkpassword.o userdb-nss.o userdb-passwd.o userdb-passwd-file.o userdb-prefetch.o userdb-static.o userdb-vpopmail.o userdb-sql.o
 db-ldap.o passdb-ldap.o userdb-ldap.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  -L/usr/local/lib libpassword.a ../lib-ntlm/libntlm.a ../lib-otp/libotp.a
 ../../src/lib-sql/.libs/libsql.a ../../src/lib-dovecot/.libs/libdovecot.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -lpam -L/usr/lib -lgssapi -lheimntlm -lkrb5 -lhx509
 -lcom_err -lcrypto -lasn1 -lroken -lcrypt -lrt -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib/dovecot -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
/usr/lib/libhx509.so: undefined reference to `MD2_Init'
/usr/lib/libhx509.so: undefined reference to `MD2_Final'
/usr/lib/libhx509.so: undefined reference to `MD2_Update'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/dovecot2.
server3#
```

Anyone have any ideas?  TIA


----------



## tastech (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh forgot...

Install options are kqueue support, SSL support and GSSAPI support.


----------

